# [SOLVED] Dryer exhaust



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Got a little problem with this new dryer. i need to push it back to the wall flush or the door will keep hitting the dryer upon opening. the piping on the tile is about 2-4 inches above the dryer's exhaust pipe so I cant use this since it's too long: Amazon.com: Dryer Vent Tite Fit, 90 Degree 18" to 30": Everything Else


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

Can't you push some more into the wall cavity, though you will never get that flush.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

That pipe you have now can be cut shorter. I have done it.

BG


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*



Basementgeek said:


> That pipe you have now can be cut shorter. I have done it.
> 
> BG


Ditto.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The linked AMZ item can work, Solidify. You would have to cut both sections with tin snips to make it shorter, but its the best solution, aside from relocating the exhaust in the wall. Some foil tape to seal it up, and you're good to go. 

I'm sure I've seen the same flat duct, less than 18".

On edit, found this one that claims 0"-18". Id try it for about $20.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000KKO4ZM//ref=nosim/connorswebguidec


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

BTW, where have you been? We need you around to keep us on our toes. 

Hope you had a good summer.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

joe, i cant push it any further because the pipe behind the tile is fixed..
bg and doc, ill try cutting the pipe first, and then ill take vegas's advice and try out the AMZ item.. although cutting the pipe still doesn't fit the problem.. because the 4" diamater of the pipe will still be preventing the dryer from resting flush, even once it's cut shorter.. which leads me to assume cutting it shorter would serve no purpose... I think i'll just try the tin snip job with the other duct. 

Vegas, that's really nice of you and means alot to me that you say that. can't remember when i became inactive but i think it was around the beginning of summer time after my foot surgery. recovery went well and then after that i was just yearning to get outta the house since i was locked up for my recovery. sports, etc. was out alot. met a girl in june and been dating her officialy for a month now, so that too has taken up much of my time. also school consumes what's left of my time. 

ill try to swing by once in a while. hope you had a great summer too and perhaps finished ur bathroom renos.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats on the new friend, and try not to be a stranger. We're always around, and sometimes we're even doin something. LOL

I'm just beginning bathroom #3. I'll start another post for it when I get a bit further along. 

Good luck with the duct.  Look again at my last post. It has a link to another, shorter flat duct.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

ill try to peek back once in a while.

btw, the link says 0" to 18"... how can it be 0" the shortest?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The inlet/outlet would be perfectly lined up at 0".


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

ah perfect... if only it shipped to montreal :rofl:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

There maybe a minimum distance required, in the back.
Dryers do get hot.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

sort of like the stove issue i wanted to have flush.. good call bg.. but i cant let this one slide since the door wont close. this dryer has gotta be flush,, no choice


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

If this is new dryer you may need to return it for one that is not as deep. I am sure they make them.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

i spent a while shopping for this dryer for good energy rating and price and features so ill first try to fix this.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

Old houses are always fun trying to get today's appliances to fit!

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

Ditto bg. gonna buy the slim-fit one tmrw at my hardware store and try to trim it down to size with tin snips. i just hope the width of the slim-fit allows me to push the dryer far back enough so i can finally fully open the washroom door. if all goes well im gonna also get a doorstep that rest on the door hinge, since the dryer is right behind the door


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

FWIW, I have one of those 90 degree dryer vents similar to the one you linked to on Amazon. The narrow sides of the rectangle box are exactly 2 inches deep. 

The round flanges that are attached to it are also 2 inches but, they overlap onto the dryer's vent on one side and over the wall vent on the other with radiator-type clamps to hold them.

When all's said and done, my dryer ended up 4 inches from the wall ... which was just enough room to get my hand behind it to tighten both clamp screws.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

thanks doc, i ended up buying the telescopic vent but damn is it hard to install. not only am i having a hard time measuring the correct length i need to cut it down to but its also difficult bc the exhausts on both the dryer and wall don't like up directly, so the telescopic vent is gonna have to be installed on an angle. kinda wish i paid attention in math class now... :facepalm:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

Yep, mine is on an angle as well. Probably took me an hour to an hour and a half or so to get it whittled down, taped up and installed. I used heavy HVAC aluminum tape to seal all seams and joints.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

I just ended up using the old accordion style piping and trimmed it down to size. Was much easier. The dryer surpasses the door frame but I got a hinge mounted door stop and set it to the right distance. Not wanted I wanted but I quickly lost patience with the telescopic part.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

Glad you got it sorted out.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

Whatever works for you is best, good job.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

Snips (aviation shears) not up to par?? What were you trying to use to cut the duct??


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

They have these recessed dryer vent box's....it would mean a retro fit and some labor. It might be worth the effort....have a look.

Dundas Jafine Recessed Dryer Vent Box-DRB4XZW at The Home Depot


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

My brother in law moved the door from opening in to opening out. Not to hard.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Dryer exhaust*

SABL, i was using tin snips yes. cutting wasn't hard, it was measuring the length to cut and lining it up with little room to work with.

great catch bassfisher, however i spotted those yesterday and im not up for that big of a job since i have tiled wall

bg, clever idea although wouldn't be possible for me since it would then block half the sink.. 

seems ok as it is now. thanks for your replies everyone!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

At least you got it done.....that's the main point. As long as the door closes and there's no kinks to block the airflow you should be in good shape. Small cramped spaces are no fun to work in.....:sigh:

My vent is centered in the dryer area and low to the floor........just push the dryer straight back.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

lucky you sabl


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Solidify said:


> lucky you sabl


I also have a 6' X 7'6" laundry room.....:grin:. First house was 2 stories....laundry in the basement.....never again. Had a laundry chute on both floors.......put dirty laundry in the chute and it pops out in the basement right in front of the washer......:thumb:. Getting the clean laundry back to the upper floor......:nonono:. 5 children = lotsa laundry...


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

the way i see it, you had two options, major renos to put the laundry room upstairs or have less kids :grin:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

IMHO, if the kids are tall enough to reach the controls on the back of a washer and dryer, they're beyond old enough to know how to use 'em.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

i aint going to comment on that because i still don't do my own laundry :rofl:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ROFL.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:rofl:

The first house was a major renovation......the whole house was gutted. 2 brick chimneys removed due to being condemned for use as flues......burning natural gas creates an acid that eats mortar joints and flue liners were not in general use back in 1898. I took the house down to the basic framing and rebuilt it. Laundry rooms in the basement was the norm back then (1978)......I followed suit. 

And.......I was 26yrs old at the time.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am not allowed to touch the washer or dryer since I got married. 

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Twice now Mrs WereBo has phoned me, whilst I was out somewhere, asking me how to use the washing-machine - She still hasn't lived it down..... :grin:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL. Now that's just not right. :wink:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

werebo you're one of a kind man haha


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe..... I don't mind doing laundry, especially with a washer - In my previous home (when I was still single) I had to do it manually in the bath, when I didn't have enough money for the launderette..... 

The only part I really dislike about the job is pairing my socks up afterwards, they're all black but varying lengths by an inch or so.... :nonono:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> The only part I really dislike about the job is pairing my socks up afterwards, they're all black but varying lengths by an inch or so...


They should make a sock dispenser to organize them.. kinda like those money counters you see at banks that you dump your change into and then it sorts them. dibs on the invention hahaha


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sock Clips


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Well whattaya know...


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:smile:

No socks is another solution I've seen.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The sock clips look kinda ok......if they would be used. More or less like my household.......nothing is ever put in a consistant location. The exception is my room......what leaves my room must be brought back and put where it was found. TV remote does not leave my room for any reason.....can't find yours....tough!!

I used to help with laundry and bring the girl's clothes (folded) to my room where we would have a sorting party. What I found was the more I did the less others did.......I no longer help with the girl's laundry. Telling them to turn their clothes right side out before putting them in the laundry pile did no good......bad habits are hard to break. The 14yr old helps with the laundry......I guess. She pulls the clothes out of the dryer and throws them on top......when I need to do my laundry I just throw what's on top of the dryer in a basket. My clothes are folded or hung as soon as they are dry......while still warm. Socks are sorted and matched on my bed and put away. 

End of rant.......I have laundry to do.......:rofl:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> What I found was the more I did the less others did


truer words have never been spoken


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Those sock-clips look handy, 'til I forget to clip my socks on 'em when I take 'em off.... :lol:



SpywareDr said:


> :smile:
> 
> No socks is another solution I've seen.


Hmmmmm.... Don't work over here, not with our Winters.....


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll bet. A bit different from tropical South Florida. :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, approx 30 degrees Longitude make a heckuva difference to the weather, I'm at the same level as the 'bottom' of Vancouver Island, though we don't get the snow (yet....) :grin:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeppirs. My home in S Florida is at 26.0, our cottage in N Michigan is 44.8 and you're at 51.5. <-brrr->


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Those sock-clips look handy, 'til I forget to clip my socks on 'em when I take 'em off.... :lol:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.... Don't work over here, not with our Winters.....


Watchu complaining about. Try out Canadian winters! :hide:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Funnily, I can remember my early pup-hood on the Yorkshire Dales, I was too young for C and F to mean anything but we often had snow-drifts between 2'-5'. In one way, it was worse than Canada, there's not many trees on the high moors to break the icy winds, so they whined/whistled/roared down chimneys or any slight gap anywhere and heaven help anyone who didn't close the garden-gate properly :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

At least Canada gets some decent weather at other points in the year, Here you can still be in the low C scale when it's summer, WereBo gets a better deal on that most years and we are no more than 500 miles apart.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have heard folks in Scotland don't tan, they rust.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Only those who drink too much irn-bru.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL. :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

joeten said:


> Only those who drink too much irn-bru.


Is that deep-fried? :whistling:

:grin:


----------

